# Pork for Work BBQ



## jmardock (Jun 25, 2018)

I am going to be smoking some pulled pork for a bbq at work this Friday. I'm not sure of the best way to serve it hot. Should I cook it ahead of time and re-heat it in a slow-cooker, or should I try and time it so that I take it to work while it's still hot from the smoker?
I know I can always keep it hot for several hours with foil and blankets, but I'm worried about it not being done on time if there's a longer than expected stall. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 25, 2018)

I would use a slow cooker just to keep it warm for a longer time while being consumed.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 25, 2018)

I would definitely cook ahead of time and then use a method to warm it at work. If you are talking a large number of people then a crock pot type warming device might not have enough volume unless you have several crock pots. If you are doing all the meat yourself then you could ask several co-workers to bring crock pots the day of. That way you would be able to warm enough meat at one time. I hope that you cook goes off successfully. 

George


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 25, 2018)

What time are you planning on eating?
You could do it at your convenience and then reheat it.


----------



## BKING! (Jun 25, 2018)

Cooler and blankets will keep it hot for 4 hours. As long as you aren’t off on your timing by 4 hours you will be good. It’s the next best thing to a cambro which is what caterers use to keep their food warm.


----------

